# Old Fashion.



## Furryanimal (Mar 30, 2017)

​What is a fashion trend of the past that  you hope never comes back?


----------



## jujube (Mar 30, 2017)

Big shoulder pads.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 30, 2017)

Men's Polyester Leisure suits.  Ugh.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 30, 2017)

Crinoline underskirts and saddle shoes from back in the 50's.. I use to wear it under my poodle skirt to make it flair out. I hated both of them. The crinoline was very uncomfortable and my Mom made me wear saddle shoes because they wore well. Also,which I guess was more of a necessity, were garters to hold up stockings that had seams that never would stay straight. Those stockings were a nightmare.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 30, 2017)

All based on optical illusions....layful:

Mini skirts---made your knees look fat, unless you had really skinny knees.    

I wish these would go away right now:   Short-waisted pants and skirts.   Make your waist look big and legs look soooo short.  

I liked the shoulder pads ---40's and 80's.    Made your waist look thinner.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2017)

Zoot suits  and flared trousers.

(What's with saddle shoes?   I like them.  They STILL make and sell them.)

  OH,  One other thing;  Women's  pointed pumps.  Wish they'd go out of style.  My favorite weather girl on TV  still wears 'em.

They're more like weapons than shoes.   Id hate to get kicked in the...........Wait;  phones ringin'.   Be right back.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2017)

I was never a fan of this look for guys or the Twiggy look for girls.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2017)

Fads come and go.  Wonder what's in store for us next; space suits, fewer pockets in cargo pants etc.  ??


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 30, 2017)

Really short cutoff jeans with long socks on guys, circa 1980's.
If you need an example I've got one of me, BARF..


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 30, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Crinoline underskirts and saddle shoes from back in the 50's.. I use to wear it under my poodle skirt to make it flair out. I hated both of them. The crinoline was very uncomfortable and my Mom made me wear saddle shoes because they wore well. Also,which I guess was more of a necessity, were garters to hold up stockings that had seams that never would stay straight. Those stockings were a nightmare.



I remember all those things, Ruth.  The crinolines were awful and the starch made them sticky-icky, even though we wore a straight slip under them.  All the girls wore saddle shoes and bobby socks, so I didn't mind the shoes.  Stockings with seams -- I could never keep them straight.  Remember girdles??  With the garters for the stockings?  I was glad to see girdles go and pantyhose come out.  Funny, though, I wore hose for so many years with heels for work that I still think it looks weird to see women wearing dress clothes and heels with bare legs.  Besides which, I think shoes feel icky with bare feet.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 30, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> All based on optical illusions....layful:
> 
> Mini skirts---made your knees look fat, unless you had really skinny knees.
> 
> ...



I hate those short waisted pants, too.  Some of them always feel like they are about to fall down.  And most of them can cause that dreaded muffin-top look.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 27, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I hate those short waisted pants, too.  Some of them always feel like they are about to fall down.  And most of them can cause that dreaded muffin-top look.



If this isn't too dumb of a question, what are short waisted pants?  are you referring to hip-huggers and similar?

Items that'd make my 'ick' list:

1.  pantsuits.  They were the most crap-awful things ever created.  and polyester in general should be outlawed.  lol

2.  tunics.  The catch is they came back a few years ago, and the  last I noticed they were still popular in department stores, etc.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 27, 2017)

For most of the year I wear  jump suits;  all one piece with a long zipper front, around the house (Or  grocery shopping).

Easy to get into and no trying to match pants with a top.  I have several pairs; different colors & fabrics.

They're almost like flying suits which I wore almost all the time I was flying.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 27, 2017)

Anything double knit polyester and bell bottomed pants.  UGH!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 28, 2017)

Bullet bras... No wait, what am I saying? :saywhat:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 13, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Bullet bras... No wait, what am I saying? :saywhat:


Paps. You and my husband would get along so well! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 13, 2021)

I agree with almost everything mentioned, but call me an odd-ball, I still think bell-bottoms and gauchos are cool!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 13, 2021)

Agree with bell bottoms and fringes


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

i hate flare leg pants.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Falcon said:


> Fads come and go.  Wonder what's in store for us next; space suits, fewer pockets in cargo pants etc.  ??


Set your own style and to hell with fads.
"If they stare, let them burn their eyes . . . "


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

I refused to wear bell bottoms. Good thing I didn't join the Navy.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

An Old Fashion was my dad's goto cocktail.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Apr 13, 2021)

{puke} powdered wigs:


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 14, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> saddle shoes from back in the 50's..



Well excuse me, I'm not about to trash mine. These are not my only pair of 50's saddle shoes.


Falcon said:


> Zoot suits  and flared trousers.
> 
> (What's with saddle shoes?   I like them.



Along with the saddle shoes, my zoot suit is definitely staying in the wardrobe.
As for flared trousers, well mine are just out and out baggy.

Marg, you are not an oddball.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 14, 2021)

Turtleneck sweaters.


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 14, 2021)

Uh oh..._You're in a Zoot Suit Riot!



"Now you sailors know where your women come for love." - - CPD. 


_


----------



## Tommy (Apr 14, 2021)

I've never had much use for "fashion" trends, some of which seem downright silly.  In clothing, this has never been much of a problem a there is usually a wide variety of styles for me to choose from.

For other consumer goods though, I've often found myself somewhat frustrated.  Vehicles currently fall into this category (now mostly gray, black or white SUVs, pickups, or minivans with automatic transmissions and faaaar too many useless electronic gizmos).   Furniture and appliances pose the same sort of problem.  The manufacturers jump onto the current trends like crows onto roadkill.


----------



## Alizerine (Apr 14, 2021)

So much depends on one's body type. I choose clothes that take off five pounds and they must have pockets. One side for house and car keys. The other side for smart phone. Neutral colors are best. Add a little flair with accessories. Fads don't always work.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 14, 2021)

Reading through this thread, I can't find any objection to old cars, wide lapels, or hats.

There again, nor is there anyone who is adverse to: Argyle socks, two tone spectator shoes, fedoras and striped ties.
There's hope for me yet.


----------



## Victor (Apr 14, 2021)

Overalls on women in the 90s and dark lipstick. And turtlenecks


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 14, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Reading through this thread, I can't find any objection to old cars, wide lapels, or hats.
> View attachment 159749
> There again, nor is there anyone who is adverse to: Argyle socks, two tone spectator shoes, fedoras and striped ties.
> There's hope for me yet.
> View attachment 159748


Gosh... when it comes to dress clothing, nothing is off the table with me.

The white and blue dress oxfords are a dream, Horseless!

You and your wife look so dashing!

P.S. Please pass along to your wife, how beautiful she looks!


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gosh... when it comes to dress clothing, nothing is off the table with me.
> 
> The white and blue dress oxfords are a dream, Horseless!
> 
> ...


Marg, you did the lady's ego a power of good. She has to take steroids as a medication, they have caused weight increase, she's sensitive to that, so your compliment was a blessing. Much appreciated, or as the lady put it: "Aw shucks!"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 15, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Marg, you did the lady's ego a power of good. She has to take steroids as a medication, they have caused weight increase, she's sensitive to that, so your compliment was a blessing. Much appreciated, or as the lady put it: "Aw shucks!"


Awww... tell her to _keep on - keeping on_, she looks lovely!


----------

